# Jack and Lily need a new home - IOWA



## Ponyta (Apr 22, 2011)

I've come to the decision that I need to find Jack and Lily a new family. I would prefer not to send them to a shelter or re-home them off Craigslist, so we'll try here first, then petfinder and so on and so forth.

*The Situation:*
I'm 20, almost 21, and moving myself to Atlanta at the end of May. There are a couple of reasons why this needs to happen, and they sort of tie into each other like a really bad ITTech commercial.

1. Lily is aggressive because Lily needs a spay.
2. Lily is also in a funk because she eats things, and therefor cannot get as much outside time in my apartment [that doesn't allow pets] because she will happily consume the carpet.
3. The budget is super tight, so I cannot afford to get her spayed, which is unfair to her in so many ways.
4. She takes out her stress on Jack, and I'm afraid of what will happen during the move. They're going to be couped up together, not a recipe for good times.
5. There are a lot of ifs and butts hanging in the air right now with my move. My job transfer, where I'll be living, and today I realized: is there even a pet store nearby that I'll have access to? Atlanta isn't agricultural like Iowa is.

I don't want to do this, and I've toyed around with ideas of re-homing her and not Jack, since their bond seems to be so shaky, but if she can go to someone who can get her altered, and that bond can be reinforced, I don't see the point in separation. I love them both, I love him much more (shame shame shame) but I don't want to be selfish.

*Lily...*

Age: 1 1/2, mixed breed

Lily is feisty, active, and energetic. Despite that, she's a huge cuddler. She loves being held, which was what made me fall in love with her when I first met her. She'll fall asleep in your arms, no struggles. She loves her cheeks, nose, chin and ears to be rubbed, and will happily tolerate her whole body stroked, even her stomach. You pet her, she'll give you kisses all day long.

She's very curious, and quick to loaf in new situations. She quickly claimed my apartment and me as her own. She was adopted by her first family at 5 weeks old. She's not timid at all, and likes to meet new people and will be the first at the door when someone knocks. However, she doesn't like other animals.

She's The Destroyer, so prepare to have lots of cardboard laying around. She likes it when I make little cardboard balls out of toilet paper rolls and stick pellets inside. She's also very food motivated, so she'll do well if you do agility or clicker training.

As for destroying things, like her pen. I have recently discovered the joys of clear vinyl. I watched her pull the sheet back, with the look of "Oh, this was TOO easy!", thinking she was about to feast on a carpet buffet, and then slam her face into plastic. She hasn't messed with it since. I think I have found a solution.

She *cannot* have these things:

- Carpet
- Fleece
- Flannel
- Really, anything.

_She WILL eat it!_

Bonus: She plays with toys. She loves her teething ring and bar bell. She also runs the bunny 500 and binkies a lot.

Lily is also potty trained, but she misses sometimes. You kind of have to work with her on it and be patient, but so far she's doing well with that outside of the cage.

*ALSO:

IF someone decides to take them, I wont have to pay $400 to move to Atlanta. I can take a bus ($80), so I can pay for her spay before she goes. *

*Jack*

Jack is a Mini Rex between 4-5 years old, and he's a sweet heart. He's been through more then 7 families, has two half inch tears in both of his ears, frayed whiskers, and looks out at the world through forlorn eyes. Mellow dramatic, but true. He loves to sit and stare. His nails are over grown, but we're working on it. He's very tolerant of me cradling him and clipping them. He's a very neat and tidy rabbit, and likes to rearrange things. Despite him being a middle aged man-rabbit, he's very active and curious out side of the cage. He is a DIGGER, have a dig box ready. 

He is neutered. 

*What they come with...*

- A four level wire cage
- Two yards of clear vinyl (for under the pen)
- 70 NIC panels & their connectors
- 100 Zip ties
- Two ceramic bowls
- 1 plastic water bottle
- Two litter boxes 
- A giant fur bed
- 20lbs of pellet
- A huge tub of Timothy Hay (10-15lbs)
- A huge tub of wood stove pellet
- Litter scoop (it's obnoxiously adorable)
- Small broom & dust pan
- Litter box scrubber
- Spray bottle (for vinegar solution)
- Fleece blanket (Lily hasn't eaten this one yet)
- Toys, toys like you wouldn't believe. 

*I live in Des Moines, Iowa. 

You WILL be required to keep in contact with their old family.*

I will post pictures and videos later tonight.

Thank you, and if you need anymore information let me know.


----------



## TinysMom (Apr 22, 2011)

I know this has been a hard decision for you - good luck with finding them a home!


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 22, 2011)

TinysMom wrote:


> I know this has been a hard decision for you - good luck with finding them a home!



It is, and I feel like a huge failure. I have no family, and I would have liked to take them with me to lessen the loneliness.

But it is what it is.

Thank you, I appreciate all the support and advice you've given me.


----------



## Ponyta (Apr 27, 2011)

Anyone?

I'm going to wait another week and then take them to the rescue league. I trust they will be able to find a home for them better then I will.


----------

